# we need rain. the v is jacked!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

the v needs water!!! went today and caught some stuff on the 3wt. couple gills and a rock bass on a adams fly. the bite was on till later in the afternoon then nothing? not one chub!!! I usually get one every other cast! the v is jacked...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm sure last year this time was worse than it was now be patient.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Try to fish in later evening say start at 6pm to dark you will do better.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Walk!!!! deeper holes are there even in low conditions


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

The fish don't dissappear when we don't have rain. They are still there you just got to recon a little better. I have been having some superior luck on the V this summer. The bass I have caught out there are larger this year than last. It also seems like i have caught more so far this year than years past. I usually have been going in the late evening as the bass will bite strong only right before dark. I picked up some of those LED hat lamps and that was one of my best investents. The fish are there... I think you should possibly try a new spot or differant time if you arent having luck. i noticed by the pics you put up that it looks like you are there right in the dead heat of afternoon you won't catch any monsters during that time of day unless you are deep in the holes!


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't feel bad, I pulled up to a local flow this morning and thought someone misplaced the river!

Don't mind low water but the lack of flow has turned my local river into an algea fest...yuck!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya there were a few deep holes. i will try my other spots. that one used to be great. ol well. hey jumpin u been using a fly rod or some bait? pm and let me kno. I am a fly man all the way. I got this idea for black rabbit leeches I am gonna tie up. will post um when i make um. basically gonna take a beadhead then black rabbit strips. tie the thread all the way to the back of the hook then attach the strip leaving a 1 inch to 1/2 inch tail. then wrap thread under the rest and to the front then take the strip to the front and wrap it down beforee the beadhead and tie off. will make a decent leech I believe. will give it a go. could use dumbell eyes to give it a upside down hook also. what sizes do you use for big bass?


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

I have had luck on both methods this year. Most of my time i fly fish but sometimes when i am lazy i will pull out my old spn rod and just relax. when i use spin gear i usually use rapalla baits or rooster tail spinners with vibrix. also berkley gulps work well. when i am flying during afternoon i use clouser minnows with light head weights. i let them sink very slowly and use a twitching method for the movement. I also have luck with wooleybuggers. in the evening when they are hitting the top daves hoppers, adams flies, and anything with rubber leggs. when using things with legs i always can't keep the gills off the hook. hope this helps ya! That leech you talk about making should also do the trick you just have to find a shady deep spot.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use mostly all the same stuff. guess i am on the right track.


----------

